# The hazards of using technology when elderly



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Life just gets better as you get older doesn't it.
I was in a Starbucks Coffee recently when my stomach started rumbling and I realized that I desperately needed to fart. The place was packed but the music was really loud so to get relief and reduce embarrassment I timed my farts to the beat of the music. After a couple of songs I started to feel much better. I finished my coffee and noticed that everyone was staring at me.
I suddenly remembered that I was listening to my IPod.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## edd666999 (Aug 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## tictacs (May 7, 2014)

true story?


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: Sounds like someone's confession.


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## FiveDirty (Apr 12, 2015)

Its a cracker


----------

